# guy in CSC jersey on a seven



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

I'm wondering if the guy that rides a 7 bike always in a csc jersey reads rbr? I seem to see him every weekend riding around North brunswick on skillmans road near DR canal. 
Let me know if your interested in riding together on sat/sunday afternoons? 
This is clearly a shot in the dark. 
I also recall seeing him every now and again near the wawa @ Cozzen and rt27. 
By the way. The wind was friggin torture today!


----------



## lawrence (May 17, 2005)

*Call Halter's Cycles*

HalterCycles.com on RT 1 in South Brunswick sells Seven. Ask for Jason, the owner, he may know since he rides and knows many of the riders and he sells Seven.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

thanks lawrence. i'm going down there to grab some tubes, brake shoes etc today.
go buckeyes!


----------



## Peter_Klim (Oct 7, 2007)

I never thought I'd say this, but since just yesterday (my 1st time riding my new bike) I kinda miss NJ (I moved to CA this Jan.) ONLY because I kinda miss riding the country side roads. I use to live just down the street from Cozzens (Finnegans Ln) Kim's bike shop in New Brunswick is pretty good and I always got really awesome discounts! 

But it is nice riding along the Pacific Coast Hwy (aka Rt1, but not the same RT1 in NJ) watching all the tan chicas walking around in bikinis (especially when you live only a block away)


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

sounds like you've got it tough. I'd take your route 1 over mine everyday. the cycling in this area IS pretty good though. Too bad consistant riding is now 5 months away!!! Fall sux


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*Routes*



Peter_Klim said:


> But it is nice riding along the Pacific Coast Hwy (aka Rt1, but not the same RT1 in NJ) watching all the tan chicas walking around in bikinis (especially when you live only a block away)


You're on California state rt 1 now; the other one is U.S. Route 1, which goes from Maine to Florida. It's the easternmost numbered US route. The westernmost one is not too far from you: 101.

the scenery's definitely better where you are than in Jersey. Maybe down in Key West things improve on US 1.


----------



## Terex (Jan 3, 2005)

jhamlin38 said:


> Too bad consistant riding is now 5 months away!!! Fall sux


Weather is great around here (NJ) - I rode every weekend last winter. Jason is a good guy. When I was in there last week buying GU's, he ran out of dollar bills, and gave me change in discounted GU's.

Another place you can post for ride partners is on the message board at bikewjw.org

I live near the Sourlands, and ride that area a lot.


----------

